# Who Uses 2050 Bands For Hunting ?



## wll

I have some 1745 coming and I plan on using those doubled with 0000 buck shot or 9/16 steel. I plan on this as a basic hunting set up ....what do I plan on hunting you ask ? non game birds like of crows, ground squirrels, possums, and game that size. ( possum would only be head shots for sure). These are the largest game I would ever hunt with this set up. 20-30 yards would be a long shot, I try to keep shots within the 20yd zone.

How would 2050 DanKung tubing do with 0000 buck or with lets say .45 cal lead and .50 lead.

My draw is about ~ 36-38" semi butterfly hold.

Thank you,

wll


----------



## squirrel squasher

Double 1842 gets 200 fps with 44 lead
Or so I've heard
That's what I use because I can't hit anything with the double 1745


----------



## wll

squirrel squasher said:


> Double 1842 gets 200 fps with 44 lead
> Or so I've heard
> That's what I use because I can't hit anything with the double 1745


That is some pretty good speed for sure ;- )

I just got a used DanKung and it has some 1745 on it, I will operate on it tomorrow as the draw length is to short so I will make a tapered tube for it and then test it out. I plan on a total band length of 8 inches with the double to be ~ 3 inches

This should but me in the ball part I think ?

wll


----------



## oldmiser

wll you could check with a SSF Member ~Ruthie at one time she used 2050....as I remember....you may want to sand a pm

see what info you learn from her........I my self us TBG 25mm taper 20mm x 208mm double band...a 38 cal lead semi wad cutter

will get the job done very well....on any of the game you mentioned at the distance you said 20 yds..~AKAOldmiser

PS Check with MJ I think he use's 2040..not sure of the band set up...4 per side?


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

1842s or 1745s


----------



## wll

I have 1745 ordered (if the ever arrive, been 14 days) and just ordered some 2050 today using faster shipping.

I set my used DanKung up with the 1745's that came on it and made pseudo bands, with a 3 inch double and a 5 inch single, it sends 0000 buck pretty good. I need the extend the bands by a total of 91/2 inches for my draw I think !

wll


----------



## crazyslingshot

I use 4-strand 2050 bands. I only do 'big games'-- wild duck, rabbit etc

4-strand 1745 is not enough powerful for me.


----------



## wll

crazyslingshot said:


> I use 4-strand 2050 bands. I only do 'big games'-- wild duck, rabbit etc
> 
> 4-strand 1745 is not enough powerful for me.


What size shot you using and what slingshot you using, just curious ....also do you have any idea the velosity you are getting ?

wll


----------



## wll

Just got my 2050's from DanKung and ya they are a little thicker, but not by much ..... They do pull harder though !

I think the 2050 may be a good tube for a pseudo taper for hunting, just a thought.

wll


----------



## wll

Not had a chance to try my black 2050 from Dankung yet as I'm making 1745 pseudos with cuffs and getting ready for my work on my Daisy F-16 with a different attachment method ...but ......

I took a pick of the Kent Amber 1/8id x 1/16w x 1/4od, Dankung 2050, Kent Amber 1/16is x 1/16w x 3/16od, and Dankung 1745.

The Kent's heavy stuff looks like a power house for pseudo tubes for sure and does the Kent smaller size amber. The Kent smaller amber is a notch up from 1745 and feels very springy, I think it will be awesome !









wll


----------



## slingshooterPT

I and others have hunted with 1745 in a single configuration( one band per side ) pulling about 45 inch, I prefer a light band set with longer draw what gives me great power, so in my opinion wou can shoot pseudo taper 1745, single 1745 per side or double 1745( wich are to hard pull for me) and I never try 2050 but I think that a single band will work good.

Good hunting!!


----------



## wll

slingshooterPT said:


> I and others have hunted with 1745 in a single configuration( one band per side ) pulling about 45 inch, I prefer a light band set with longer draw what gives me great power, so in my opinion wou can shoot pseudo taper 1745, single 1745 per side or double 1745( wich are to hard pull for me) and I never try 2050 but I think that a single band will work good.
> 
> Good hunting!!


I made up some pseudo taper 1745's and used them this weekend for testing. Was shooting 5/8 marbles and they flew for sure. Will be doing more shooting this weekend and may get to test the 2050's pseudos if the rest of my items come in so I can finish my F-16 modification project. The rubber for around the forks is due in on Thursday, the collar material came in yesterday, but it is a pain to cut, have tube cutters at office, I'll try today.

I did a primary test of my idea and it works like a charm and will post it when completed. Will be upgrading a Barnett Black Widow too, and that looks like a real winner.

wll


----------



## D.Nelson

I hate messing with double bands and psuedo tapers. Looking forward to hearing about how the single 2050 works out for you.


----------



## Jacktrevally

I use mainly looped 1745 and 2050 on my Dankungs. The 1745 suit well 9.5-10mm lead. Bigger than that 2050 looped suit the match up to 14mm lead.

Single 2050 pulled 5.7 times the original length is slow compared to 1842. Even single 1745 is sluggish comared to single 1842.

I draw to 39-40inches.


----------



## robbo

anybody used 2050 tubes recently, how do they perform.


----------



## Devon minnow

Single 2050 ok for 8mms lead and 9.5mm steel but the draw weight for looped 2050 is just to heavy. A few people rave on about 3050 I only used it with 8mm steel and single tubes but fast thou


----------



## wll

This is really a graveyard post from back in the day ;- )

Ya, as I remember 2050 is very good stuff, but it is for heavier ammo for sure. I don't remember if I used it in a looped config, maybe for 1/2oz and 3/4oz oval lead sinkers, I don't remember ? I did use it in a pseudo config but that before I knew the ins and out of pseudo construction and before Chinese ribbon ;- ) My early pseudo days were filled with pain and strife ;- )

I'm sure if I found some 2050 lying around and made pseudos like the way I make them now they would be an awesome 125-200gr ammo tosser -----that tube set up on a modified Daisy F-16 would be a big game killer for sure ! Yes, that is some serious power ------- I just may have to check to see I I still have any 2050 from days gone by ;- )

wll


----------



## wll

I ordered some 2050 and it will be here tomorrow. Bought this same stuff in1636 and it was very high quality and expensive, but I get it in two days (from Amazon JHONG108).

Don't know what sling I will put it on, maybe one of my 17-4PH units as that is a small ish sling, extremely strong and very comfy (has the same fork width as my Cheapos & Luck Rings).

Here is a pic of that sling wrapped in cloth tape to protect the beautiful finish that is on these slings. I got these on a buyout and this sling, my old style Luck Rings, Cheapos and F-16's are my favorite slings. This 17-4PH has pseudo 1842's on it ... do ya think that can "bring it" !!










wll


----------



## wll

I just found some 3070, now that should be enough power to bloody your nose. I used that for 3/8oz, 1/2oz, 3/4oz oval sinkers in a pseudo config back in the day. I would use this today possibly in a single or pseudo configuration to shoot 1/2oz for "protection" against predators, 3070 is some potent medicine ;- )

In a small sling that can handle this elastic, you got yourself a handful of power ! The 17- 4 PH Slingshot can handle this kind of power !! We are talking around 20fpe and tremendous momentum. Below is a sheet rock wall I shot at some 30 yards using heavy tubes and throwing 3/8oz or 1/2oz oval lead sinkers, not sure if it was 3070, 3060 or 5/16od x 3/16ID --- they all are in the same ballpark. I KNOW 3070 could have done this as it was at the top of the list for power with heavy ammo with the testing I did "Back In The Day"..










wll


----------



## wll

Just got my 2050 in from Amazon ... very high quality stuff. I can tell you that this tube is taking no prisoners and in a pseudo Config will be more than I will need for 1/2" steel or my 1/4oz sinkers. This is some "Big Game" hunting medicine. I will band this up tomorrow, my only question is should I use a smaller type sling or put it on a F-16 ?

I think these tubes are deserving of a good quality pouch, This set up is really a "Psycho Killer" The OD is a picture perfect .196 .... or 5mm ;- )










wll


----------



## wll

I'll be out tomorrow morning for sure and then I'm back to the office ... I want to band up a couple of slings with pseudo 2050's for a trip I have coming up.

I will also make up a couple of 1030 looped sets for 1/4" steel I will be shooting. The pseudo 2050 are for serious hunting should I encounter it. .. not sure of my ammo but it will be over 100 grains for sure !!! .. could be 1/4oz or 3/8oz oval fishing weights, we will see ----- this is the kind of stuff that will knock a **** out of a tree !

This trip is actually a fishing trip with the guys at work, but my sling will be at my side for sure. The 1/4" steel shooters are actually the most fun and I don't need the power of the 2050 sling, but it is nice to have it if you need it ;- )

I can hardly wait to tie these pseudo sets up .. it is going to be an awesome powerful sling, the kind that puts holes in 3/4" sheet rock from over 25 yards !

wll


----------



## robbo

wll said:


> I'll be out tomorrow morning for sure and then I'm back to the office ... I want to band up a couple of slings with pseudo 2050's for a trip I have coming up.
> 
> I will also make up a couple of 1030 looped sets for 1/4" steel I will be shooting. The pseudo 2050 are for serious hunting should I encounter it. .. not sure of my ammo but it will be over 100 grains for sure !!! .. could be 1/4oz or 3/8oz oval fishing weights, we will see ----- this is the kind of stuff that will knock a **** out of a tree !
> 
> This trip is actually a fishing trip with the guys at work, but my sling will be at my side for sure. The 1/4" steel shooters are actually the most fun and I don't need the power of the 2050 sling, but it is nice to have it if you need it ;- )
> 
> I can hardly wait to tie these pseudo sets up .. it is going to be an awesome powerful sling, the kind that puts holes in 3/4" sheet rock from over 25 yards !
> 
> wll


do you make the loop smaller with the 2050 tubes than with say the 1636


----------



## wll

I put together 2ea 17-4PH slings today using 2050 ... it has been a few years since I have used/tried this tubing.

Ya know there is a time for "playing games", and there is a time for "Let The Games Begin" this is the latter !!

This is some very potent stuff and you will need the muscle power to pull it. I'm using it in a Pseudo config as you can see below. I'm getting about 535% elongation as I do on my "Small Ball" slings ---- but this is NOT for small ball ! The pseudo is exactly the same dimensions as the tubes I use for "Small Ball".

I will be test three different size ammo's later, 5/8" steel ball (~184gr), 1/4oz oval fishing weight (~115gr), and a 1/2oz oval fishing weight (~214gr). These are the weight of this ammo as the amount of antimony in the lead makes a difference in weight. I will chrono it latter today or tomorrow morning ... Have an idea of what the velocity should be, but the chrono will tell me what it really is --- I'm expecting around 16fpe+ with the heavier ammo !










I'll be taking these two boys with me on my trip coming up in a few weeks but don't really know how much I'll be shooting them, as it is geared for heavy ammo and as I mentioned before for big stuff ----- Plus I'll be in possibly an area with other people and this set up, can VERY seriously hurt someone or worse if a projectile should get away ... as we all know, these things are NOT toys !

wll


----------



## robbo

wll said:


> I put together 2ea 17-4PH slings today using 2050 ... it has been a few years since I have used/tried this tubing.
> 
> Ya know there is a time for "playing games", and there is a time for "Let The Games Begin" this is the latter !!
> 
> This is some very potent stuff and you will need the muscle power to pull it. I'm using it in a Pseudo config as you can see below. I'm getting about 535% elongation as I do on my "Small Ball" slings ---- but this is NOT for small ball ! The pseudo is exactly the same dimensions as the tubes I use for "Small Ball".
> 
> I will be test three different size ammo's later, 5/8" steel ball (~184gr), 1/4oz oval fishing weight (~115gr), and a 1/2oz oval fishing weight (~214gr). These are the weight of this ammo as the amount of antimony in the lead makes a difference in weight. I will chrono it latter today or tomorrow morning ... Have an idea of what the velocity should be, but the chrono will tell me what it really is --- I'm expecting around 16fpe+ with the heavier ammo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be taking these two boys with me on my trip coming up in a few weeks but don't really know how much I'll be shooting them, as it is geared for heavy ammo and as I mentioned before for big stuff ----- Plus I'll be in possibly an area with other people and this set up, can VERY seriously hurt someone or worse if a projectile should get away ... as we all know, these things are NOT toys !
> 
> wll


yes one in the temple from them would be good night irene, thats all she wrote mate


----------



## wll

Here is a smack from a 1/2oz at 26 yds on a old house siding., You could just about sick you finger in that hole it was much deeper than it looks. The sound of the smack was pretty intense.

The 1/4oz is going out at 227fps and giving me 13.04fpe .. not to bad. I'm expecting the 1/2oz to give me about 16fpe, but we will see ... I could not get the chrono to pick up the speed of the 1/2oz lead. I did not shoot the 5/8th" steel because I had some mishaps while shooting this heavier than use to pull weight and did not want a fork hit or worse. I will do my best to get the chrono to work tomorrow morning.










wll


----------



## flipgun

Paint the lead white and you should get a good reading.


----------



## wll

flipgun said:


> Paint the lead white and you should get a good reading.


i was going to do that but did not know if it would work, is the reflection off the silver lead causing this issue you think ?

wll


----------



## flipgun

on the contrary, it can see the white better. imho.


----------



## robbo

you dont wont to be one of the few ive heard shoot there chrony wll lol mate


----------



## wll

flipgun said:


> on the contrary, it can see the white better. imho.


Got ya, i will take your advice for tomorrows testing.

wll


----------



## wll

Head back out to my spot, bring out the chronograph early in the morning before 6 o'clock. Sun's coming up, shoot my small ball slingshot and because the temperature was so much cooler than yesterday when I was out I was only getting about 260fps or so which is about 20fps below what this 1030 looped tube set normally gets.

I then pulled out the 17-4PH that is using Pseudo 2050 tubes - I shot a round with 1/4oz oval weights and I was getting about 219fps, about 8 fps slower than I did yesterday because it was so much cooler. Once I saw the chronograph was working I put in a 1/2oz oval weight and let loose, it was going in the mid 175 FPS range so know when it warms up at a minimum it's gonna go 180fps so I'm going use that speed which gives me over 15fpe pounds of energy. It was around 64deg out here, and the velocity will be quite a bit higher when it at least in the high 70's

On Smashing power:

180fpsx214gr = 38, 520 um (This Sling)

40grx1200fps = 48,000 um (22 LR)

38,520/48,000 = .8025 or the 2050 tubes with 1/2oz ammo is getting 80% of the momentum of a 22 lr. (not talking energy, which is a totally different thing)

How about an old 38 special:

130gr bullet x 725 fps (Military #M41) = 94,250 um

The sling I'm using has ~41% the um of that cartridge. yes, this was not a heavy duty round, but it was used by the military back in the day !!

Things don't always translate perfectly, but you get the idea ... shooting a heavy projectile at a good speed can do some serious damage. I know they actually figure um with a different measurement scale, but all things being relative you get the same percentage.

It has been a while since I shot a slingshot that had hair on it, I *LOVE* the "Small Ball" but I forgot the power of what a "Baby Huey" can do.

BTW: I just lasered the shot above at the house I took yesterday ---The shot at the siding was *31.5 *lasered yards NOT 26 yards .... The wall in front of it is 28 yards ! Yes, this would in all probability put a hole in the 3/4" sheet rock.

I might add I'm quickly getting more comfortable shooting this weight and yesterday I was a bit shaky and did not have the confidence with this set up. The sling, tubes and ammo all worked well together today, yes this set up smacks things hard !

wll


----------



## AUSSIE4

I only shoot flats now but I used to use 2050 4 strand with about 260fps average with 3/8" steel.


----------



## flipgun

You are working with an awareness to ambient temp and its effect on latex. As I'm sure you know, bands heat up when drawn. So I am in the habit of pre-drawing cold bands 3-4 times to warm them up for the first shot and to check my connections and latex. If it is not too cold and I am shooting a round or two, I will not repeat that until I take a break. Cold shot band V seems to improve with a few stretches aforehand

There was going to be a story attached about a young lady I knew that was a professional kids party clown and some of the things she taught me about latex...and "Balloons"; But that is for another day.


----------



## wll

flipgun said:


> You are working with an awareness to ambient temp and its effect on latex. As I'm sure you know, bands heat up when drawn. So I am in the habit of pre-drawing cold bands 3-4 times to warm them up for the first shot and to check my connections and latex. If it is not too cold and I am shooting a round or two, I will not repeat that until I take a break. Cold shot band V seems to improve with a few stretches aforehand
> 
> There was going to be a story attached about a young lady I knew that was a professional kids party clown and some of the things she taught me about latex...and "Balloons"; But that is for another day.


Your text is very good, and yes I do know that bands heat up when drawn ... but I *TOTALLY* forgot about it ... Thank you for reminding me, I will take this into account when drawing on cooler days.

wll


----------



## wll

Managed to sneak out for a second at work and chuck some in the empty lot across the street. Those 214gr ovals hit hard. Boy oh boy would I hate to have one of those bump me on the head, I'm sure I would fold up ;like a wet rag !

wll


----------



## wll

Well the pseudo 2050 is a monster for sure, and I did play with it a little bit today after I got back from "Small Ball" shooting, and I said ... *To Heck With This !! *

I cut off the extra loop and made them into singles, did not test for speed but still shoots heavy stuff well and is MUCH more controllable for accuracy. The 2050 tubing is very powerful medicine for heavier ammo, I shot 3060 for a while back in the day and 4070 also, but for me it really is not needed. Looped 1745, 1842, Kent #303's will handle just about anything I will ever go after. (Not talking "Small Ball", that is something totally different).

I will give these a good test when I get back from my trip next week.










wll


----------

